# Ports options



## Pjoter (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello,

I am familiar with the pkgsrc more then ports. In pkgsrc you have a list of all available options you can set in /etc/mk.conf i.e. to use qt4 only, to use gtk2, to use gnome, to use SDL etc etc etc. I know I can check every time the Makefile of the port to find out which options I can enable/disable. But is there any way I can find options for all possible ports? For an instance if I would like to build any ports with support for SDL if only ports supports the SDL?


Last question is where the PKG_PATH is stored? Per default it points to ftp.freebsd.org but I would rather use ftp.nl.freebsd.org. 

Thank you your help.

With kind regards,

Piotr.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 16, 2010)

ports(7), make.conf(5), /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf and The Handbook chapter would be good places to start.


----------



## Pjoter (Aug 16, 2010)

Hoi,


thanks. Good resources. In short, is there a way to display supported options per port? Make menuconfig I already know- anything else?

Kr,

Piotr.


----------



## EdGe (Aug 16, 2010)

ports-mgmt/lsknobs is what you are looking for.
It displays all possible options of a port and their enabled/disabled
status.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2010)

Pjoter said:
			
		

> In short, is there a way to display supported options per port? Make menuconfig I already know- anything else?


That's a specific linux kernel make target. It doesn't exist on FreeBSD.


----------



## Pjoter (Aug 16, 2010)

@SirDice

Sure my fault, that was make config 

@EdGe

Thanks- I will have a look !


Piotr.


----------

